# Gold and Platinum coins for sale....buy now and save yourselves!



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

There's only one way to survive what's coming. Buy precious metal coins while you still can. You investments are paper and electronic based on a stockmarket. A precious metal certificate is worthless if you ever need to use it. 
If you can afford to sell your stock, do so now and buy coins. You will need them to trade when the depression hits.

People will give up their last piece of bread for gold. 

Amazing how I'm trying to convince you to give up worthless paper to buy precious metal which neither of can sustain life on it's own. At least you can make a warm fire with paper....


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

My precious metal investments are in fine steel, average troy wieght of @ 4 lbs and blued. Worked for Dillinger and I am taking the same social precautions.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*steel coins a bit heavy eh?*



Kav said:


> My precious metal investments are in fine steel, average troy wieght of @ 4 lbs and blued. Worked for Dillinger and I am taking the same social precautions.


Kav, 
I'm sure you know more about steel than I, but isn't it a little heavy to carry on the run?, heck you can swallow gold if you had to hide it.

Watch the what happens to the price of gold if a dem is elected President. It will sky rocket to $1200 a troy ounce


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Ron, Buying gold as a hedge against the collapse of western civilization goes back to the Pharoahs. In fact, every piece of gold probably has a little of Pharoah's gold in it. The trouble with these periodic marketing schemes is that society, in spite of Y2K, the Militia movement, various 'Endtime' phenomenon, Lizard people, Kennedy Assasination conspiracies, the Protocols of Zion, Area 51, The Bermuda Triangle and Nostradamos continues on, oftimes changed, but still a cohesive presence. I work for a non profit society that deals with personal safety. I have lost track of the people selling everything from # 10 buckets of freeze dried lima beans to colloidal silver and auto sear kits for SKS rifles we've dealt with. Humanity has a very ancient myth of disaster. When you've faced continental ice sheets, floods, pandemic disease, world wars and Michael jackson it's a given part of our psyche. But Hillary? Come on, take a deep breath, count to 10 and it will all be better.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Kav said:


> Ron, Buying gold as a hedge against the collapse of western civilization goes back to the Pharoahs. In fact, every piece of gold probably has a little of Pharoah's gold in it. The trouble with these periodic marketing schemes is that society, in spite of Y2K, the Militia movement, various 'Endtime' phenomenon, Lizard people, Kennedy Assasination conspiracies, the Protocols of Zion, Area 51, The Bermuda Triangle and Nostradamos continues on, oftimes changed, but still a cohesive presence. I work for a non profit society that deals with personal safety. I have lost track of the people selling everything from # 10 buckets of freeze dried lima beans to colloidal silver and auto sear kits for SKS rifles we've dealt with. Humanity has a very ancient myth of disaster. When you've faced continental ice sheets, floods, pandemic disease, world wars and Michael jackson it's a given part of our psyche. But Hillary? Come on, take a deep breath, count to 10 and it will all be better.


Kav,
I pray youre right and I'm just overly biblical for a guy who doesnt even go to church. Perhaps I have been listening to too much late night AM radio, having too many remote viewings and simply being manipulated by the illuminate.

but, you have to admit, precious metals are where the smart people are investing their money.

I just need a few gold coins to get me to my safe house cave in the Ozarks to wait out the end days of tribulation.

Kav, I prefer to be wrong. I wish to be wrong, but every instinct in my body has me scared and wanting to prepare for the worst. Wait till the masses here about the Myan calander of 2012. Mass histeria.

Come on Kav, how much of the Pharoah's gold are you really hording in your wine cellar, hmmmm????????


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

The very best thing to do (or have done) with gold or platinum is to have bought it several years ago when it was under $200 and sell it now at over $900. That's a fairly nice return on your money and pretty well offsets the precipitous decline of the $. To buy it as a hedge against various disasters requires that you actually have the physical gold in your possession; the idea trying to obtain your assets by liquidating either a piece of paper which says you own the gold or some electronic notation to the same in a time of national or worldwide crisis borders on the ludicrous.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*Yes, of course....*



rip said:


> The very best thing to do (or have done) with gold or platinum is to have bought it several years ago when it was under $200 and sell it now at over $900. That's a fairly nice return on your money and pretty well offsets the precipitous decline of the $. To buy it as a hedge against various disasters requires that you actually have the physical gold in your possession; the idea trying to obtain your assets by liquidating either a piece of paper which says you own the gold or some electronic notation to the same in a time of national or worldwide crisis borders on the ludicrous.


I totally agree. It doesnt take much room to hold your whole life's savings in platinum and gold coins. 
When I say buy gold, I mean feel the weight of it in your hands!


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree that investing in precious metals right now is smart. Everytime I pick up the WSJ, gold or platinum is up a few percentage points, and now you don't even need to buy the actual gold, you can buy a stock that is based strictly on gold or platinum or whatever you want.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

brokencycle said:


> I agree that investing in precious metals right now is smart. Everytime I pick up the WSJ, gold or platinum is up a few percentage points, and now you don't even need to buy the actual gold, you can buy a stock that is based strictly on gold or platinum or whatever you want.


Stock is worthless. Brother, youre missing the point. We buy precious metals to secure our future. If and when the future hits the fan, you think you will actually be able to collect on your gold under martial law?

You need the coin in your hand or it's as worthless as your stock during a depression.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Mayan calender? oops, it conflicts with the Hopi endtime prophesies. And in fact, the Maya already collapsed as a political entity long before the conquistadores showed up. Pre Columbian ,Central and South American states are a parade of previous Toltec,Olmec yada yada yada. But the Maya as a ethnic people are still here, known as guatamalens and mexicans . Please, when your time comes at least throw double mooring lines on your boat, vent the engine hatch and disconnect the batteries. My present peers in the Coast Guard will thank you when the harbourmaster gives them a call.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Capt Ron said:


> You need the coin in your hand or it's as worthless as your stock during a depression.


Although not quite the "sky is falling" kind of guy, I have to agree with you on this and have been collecting gold and silver since I was, well, in my teens. As an adult, I made a point of diversifying my portfolio to include a 20% annual investment of my total savings into precious metals, with about a 70-30 ratio of gold to silver. Now, I have upped that to 40% annually, although I am focusing more on silver, as it is easier to buy with gold so high.

Of course, I also have a two years supply of food storage and other supplies that I rotate into my normal routine. It helps that my wife is from Brasil and that I served as a missionary there since it allows our food storage to be heavy on the rice and beans (black). A wood burning stove and a two years supply of wood is also a good idea, as our current record snowfall proves. Power has been out in some areas for a week and when temperatures are below freezing during that entire time, how are you supposed to keep warm if electricity is the only thing you've got? Besides, there is nothing quite like bundling up near a warm fire on a cold day.

My philosophy has always been to prepare for the worst but continue to hope for the best. I still have great hope for this country, although maybe not the world as a whole, and so hope to never need any of this stuff. My goal is to simply pass it on to my children.

Bottom line: if you are going to invest in precious metals, buy actual precious metals, not paper that says you own precious metals. During the depression many people had bank passport books that stated they had x amount of dollars in the bank. Try collecting it! Certificates stating you own precious metals only have value during stable times, which means they have no value since you will need them during times of great instability.

I read the book, "Surviving the Great Depression of 1984." True, it never happened, but if you read it you will see that all of the factors on which the book was predicated are here, now, in a much greater way. Again, I have great hope for our future, but it never hurts to be prepared.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I'd rather let you save and then if something happens I'll just take yours.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I really don't think we're going to decend into martial law, anarchy and our government will not crash, and if we were to have anarchy, would someone really be willing to trade gold for goods like food? Or are you going to use your gold to go to a country that hasn't collapsed?


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

ksinc said:


> I'd rather let you save and then if something happens I'll just take yours.


Sounds like the Social Security scheme......


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Sounds like the Social Security scheme......


SS is legal plunder. My plan would be unlawful.

Thanks.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Kav said:


> Ron, Buying gold as a hedge against the collapse of western civilization goes back to the Pharoahs. In fact, every piece of gold probably has a little of Pharoah's gold in it. The trouble with these periodic marketing schemes is that society, in spite of Y2K, the Militia movement, various 'Endtime' phenomenon, Lizard people, Kennedy Assasination conspiracies, the Protocols of Zion, Area 51, The Bermuda Triangle and Nostradamos continues on, oftimes changed, but still a cohesive presence. I work for a non profit society that deals with personal safety. I have lost track of the people selling everything from # 10 buckets of freeze dried lima beans to colloidal silver and auto sear kits for SKS rifles we've dealt with. Humanity has a very ancient myth of disaster. When you've faced continental ice sheets, floods, pandemic disease, world wars and Michael jackson it's a given part of our psyche. But Hillary? Come on, take a deep breath, count to 10 and it will all be better.


+1 Kav.

Let's get a grip. If we survived Bush II, we can survive anything. The system is designed, for better or worse, to encourage stability (OK, read that as gridlock). Of course, the current Prez and VP have been working overtime to give/restore more power to the Executive, so those of you who voted for these chaps can grind your teeth all you want if someone from "the other side" gets into office and wants to leverage the powers exercised by his/her predecessor.

Don't tell me you have some issues with a President Hillary issuing a few (hundred) signing statements?

Dubya's still doing it, dateline today: https://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-statement1feb01,1,5906660.story


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

I disagree. Michael Jackson's views on single malts may be controversial in some circles, but they're certainly not a disaster.

:icon_smile_wink:

Other than that you're spot on!



Kav said:


> ...Humanity has a very ancient myth of disaster. When you've faced continental ice sheets, floods, pandemic disease, world wars and Michael jackson it's a given part of our psyche. But Hillary? Come on, take a deep breath, count to 10 and it will all be better.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

I believe smart investors are selling there precious metals, nowadays. If they go up more it would have to do with China, so, it may continue to go up.

Gold went up to about $800 in 1981? Remember the back side of that gold climb? The back side was not a good time to have gold. Good invest know when to get out. Poor investors learn the hard and poor way.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

WA said:


> I believe smart investors are selling there precious metals, nowadays. If they go up more it would have to do with China, so, it may continue to go up.
> 
> Gold went up to about $800 in 1981? Remember the back side of that gold climb? The back side was not a good time to have gold. Good invest know when to get out. Poor investors learn the hard and poor way.


Those who invest in precious metals as a hedge against catastrophe do not worry about current market prices. I have been buying gold and silver for many, many years and at varying prices. Some might call it dollar cost averaging, and the result is the same, but I purchase it plain and simple as an insurance policy of sorts. Let the economy go into a depression and that $900 per ounce price will seem like .25 cent a gallon gasoline does today. The idea of buy low sell high is not relevant to this type of investment nor is it really relevant to any sane investment portfolio. I have been saving at least 10% of my salary, when I worked, since I had my first paper route. It has endured every up and down and has more than doubled, on average, every 3-4 years. My father, now 87, is a financial counselor/investment advisor and has been preaching "get rich slowly" to me since I was able to talk. After 40 years of this type of diversification, I can handle just about any fluctuation in the economy. I would argue that those trying to buy low and sell high are, by their very nature, poor investors, regardless of any short term success. This is a whole other mindset.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm no expert, but here's what I don't understand: In the range of economic possibilities the band where money is no good and gold/silver/platinum has replaced it is actually very small. It assumes a functioning barter-based economy which gives value to non-edible, non-useful things.

In a true meltdown the only metal with any value will be lead (and a gun to shoot it with).

All that said, I do have a small portfolio of precious metal investments (actual bullion and coins). However, it's not end-of-the-world investing, it's just opportunistic buying.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

whomewhat said:


> Those who invest in precious metals as a hedge against catastrophe ...a whole other mindset.


Long term range is the way to go, but not be locked into it. After all, some people after 9-11 lost all of there investments, when it would have been prudent to sell. Same thing with gold in the early 80's and then rebuy. And don't rely upon having all of one's eggs in one basket. If you see something is going to go down because it is up on emotional hype why lose one's money by hanging onto it.

I prefer to listen to those that buy as your father taught you, but, also look for quick gains. There are people who do very well on quick gains (buy Low and sell High), their mind set is not faulty and how they think is very well worth your time to learn. The one's that try to do good with quick gains are the ones to stay away from.

I also believe some people are good at one method and not the other. Peoples minds are wired different and no matter how hard you try you will never git one wired mind to do something it is not wired to do. Like some people use predominately fast twitch muscles while others use slow twitch, and most people are somewhere inbetween. People need good rules for either method, or there is injury.

During the boom in 1981 Gold price was built up on hype. What is Gold prices built upon now? Is China the reason? Or, is something else the drive? If China is the reason it may still be a good buy, other wise it maybe best to invest in something else until it cools off. And a last thought; nobody who is hungry is going to trade their food for gold, but, they might be picking up the gold off the dead from starvation person.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

WA said:


> During the boom in 1981 Gold price was built up on hype. What is Gold prices built upon now? Is China the reason? Or, is something else the drive? If China is the reason it may still be a good buy, other wise it maybe best to invest in something else until it cools off. And a last thought; nobody who is hungry is going to trade their food for gold, but, they might be picking up the gold off the dead from starvation person.


Not exactly. In 1981, the boom was based on a hedge against inflation (which was quite high at the time). The theory being that if gold holds its value and the currency of a country with high inflation is devaluing (as it should) then gold increases in value as the currency decreases (e.g. a hedge against inflation). Once that it was clear that inflation was in the process of being contained, the dollar strengthened and gold returned to normal valuations.

Gold's increase in value is based on several factors as I understand it:
a. Stable supply combined with increased demand resulting from increased wealth in India and China where there are cultural biases toward holding hard assets. This manifests in increased purchases by jewelers in these countries.
b. Since gold is denominated in US dollars on world markets and the US dollar has declined significantly in the last 18 months, the value of gold in dollars will increase even if it is holding its value relative to other world currencies. EDIT: Actually the metal markets tend to anticipate changes in the value of the currencies rather than react to them.
c. Increased stocking of gold (and silver) by investors, especially since the founding of the gold and silver ETF's on the American Stock Exchange a couple of years ago. This brought huge amounts of new liquidity into the gold and silver markets and has worked to support the prices.

A world wide recession which decreases wealth in developing nations will be a trend to watch in regard to a. above. Decreased risk of inflation or recession and an improvement in the strength of the US dollar would reverse the trend in b. Either or both of the above could result in investors (c. above) losing confidence in precious metals which would result in selling by the investment community and would increase pricing volitility.

In the short to medium term the trend will reverse. All trends do. The German saying that "a tree does not grow to the sky" is relevant here. It's not clear whether there's a lot more left in this bull market on metals, maybe there is. If the US dollar continues to weaken and if the developing world avoids recession then prices could continue to rise.

We'll see.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Ron,Why would I want to buy gold,Won't it go down in value? I mean,there's no use for it anyway.


----------



## suitntieguy (Nov 1, 2007)

First of all, let us clear up a few things if you all don't mind. 
Every market is just that&#8230;. A market. This includes all economic laws including supply and demand. This is what fuels the price changes. So why the current price on gold? Weak bond yields, low consumer confidence, and a previous fear of inflation spikes. Money that pours out of the stock market fist turns to the bond market. With the credit crisis we have, unreliable credit ratings and low interest rates (historically although still dropping) money is not going into bonds. Then it turns to the MMI (money market instruments) but again paying low yields. With all of those reasons commodities as a whole have gone up. Add a weak and weakening US dollar and you have large advances in gold prices. When the public sees stocks or bonds as a place to invest again it will come out of the gold market (demand will decrease) and the price will fall. It is nothing new to see new all time record prices because that is what every market does (remember a record high for the Dow a few months ago?)

Also every security's (although coins is not a registered security with the sec) price performance over a long period of time is predictable. For example we know that over a long period of time small cap value will perform just under 9% annually. If it is up for an extended period of time the performance must revert back to the mean. Meaning it will now have to underperform to revert to its mean. The same will hold true for gold prices, save inflation.

Someone who said they don't buy gold with a care for the buy or sell price is just absurd. It is an investment. Just like you may not plan to sell your home in the next 15 years you certainly care about the buy price as well as the fluctuations in the market. 

Secondly, It is a market with its ups and downs. So is the stock market. If you would have invested into the us economy everything you owned after the crash of 29, or 87, or in march of 2002 before the upward movement you would be amazingly wealthy. Imagine all of the people that sold at the bottom of these economic and market lows. I won't put up charts but the market ALLWAYS rebounds to new heights. So by saying the sky is falling is like saying the US is no better than a third world country and it has no economic future. If that is the case than move to China and get out now while you can. The dollar will rise again. The Dow will reach 20k (at some point) Interest rates will hit 8.5 percent again and come back down again. And I (at 31) will see at least another stock market crash before I retire. And guess what, I am going to use it as a time to buy. 

Also Ron, the poster that was refereeing to stock in gold&#8230; He might have been referring to a precious metal fund that fluctuates on the open board as a stock does but it invests in the actual metal contracts. 

Do I think it is a decent hedge sure but no more than 5% of a total portfolio.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Howard, rent Treasure of the Sierra Madre with Humphrey Bogart to understand the value of gold ( Huston's father gives a remarkable explanation.) I like to do a double feature with Koyaanisquatsi, the cult movie who's hopi title means 'Life out of balance.' Interesting point, while we're talking about Mayan calenders. Many indian peoples cosmologies warn about digging for things in the ground and releasing evil.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Kav said:


> Many indian peoples cosmologies warn about digging for things in the ground and releasing evil.


Run to see "There'll be Blood"


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Howard said:


> Ron,Why would I want to buy gold,Won't it go down in value? I mean,there's no use for it anyway.


Howard,

You can't eat gold sure, but the effect gold has on people especially typical people is enormous. People will give up their last piece of bread for gold. Gold is the universal bartering tender(money).

Let's say you needed to get from New York to California and everyhting collasped, the economy transportation systems maybe from war or a bomb or a virus or anything. Any money you have in the bank is merely electronic and even if you have cash, it may not be backed up by anything, It really could be as worthy as toilet paper, but if you have a few gold coins preferably canandian, I believe they are recognized by most as the pureest coins currently available 99.99% gold. You can use gold which is valued by every civilization as payment to get you where you need to be. You can also cut it into smaller pieces like a pizza. Thats how we first started trading outside the NYSE and hence that's why for many years stocks prices were shown in fraction, 1/16 because you could cut up a spnaish gold dubloom in 16 slices quite easily.
I'm tire now.
Mardi Gras parade was tonite. we have one tomorrow and Sunday as well. i'll be sure to post some pics.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Capt Ron said:


> Howard,
> 
> You can't eat gold sure, but the effect gold has on people especially typical people is enormous. People will give up their last piece of bread for gold. Gold is the universal bartering tender(money).
> 
> ...


Well, you could eat gold, you'd just get it back real soon. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

whomewhat said:


> Of course, I also have a two years supply of food storage and other supplies that I rotate into my normal routine. It helps that my wife is from Brasil and that I served as a missionary there since it allows our food storage to be heavy on the rice and beans (black). A wood burning stove and a two years supply of wood is also a good idea, as our current record snowfall proves. Power has been out in some areas for a week and when temperatures are below freezing during that entire time, how are you supposed to keep warm if electricity is the only thing you've got? Besides, there is nothing quite like bundling up near a warm fire on a cold day.
> 
> I read the book, "Surviving the Great Depression of 1984." True, it never happened, but if you read it you will see that all of the factors on which the book was predicated are here, now, in a much greater way. Again, I have great hope for our future, but it never hurts to be prepared.


I've always thought that the LDS prescription for keeping a (minimum)1 year's supply of necessities to be just plain good common sense.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

whomewhat said:


> Although not quite the "sky is falling" kind of guy, I have to agree with you on this and have been collecting gold and silver since I was, well, in my teens. As an adult, I made a point of diversifying my portfolio to include a 20% annual investment of my total savings into precious metals, with about a 70-30 ratio of gold to silver. Now, I have upped that to 40% annually, although I am focusing more on silver, as it is easier to buy with gold so high.
> 
> Of course, I also have a two years supply of food storage and other supplies that I rotate into my normal routine. It helps that my wife is from Brasil and that I served as a missionary there since it allows our food storage to be heavy on the rice and beans (black). A wood burning stove and a two years supply of wood is also a good idea, as our current record snowfall proves. Power has been out in some areas for a week and when temperatures are below freezing during that entire time, how are you supposed to keep warm if electricity is the only thing you've got? Besides, there is nothing quite like bundling up near a warm fire on a cold day.
> 
> ...


Wow! You are hardcore!

All I have is a pallete of bottled water and a few* cases of ammo.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*Don't forget.....*

I think we all can agree that our moon and Earth have been hit by asteroids of various sizes.

I don't believe there is a chance in hell that we would be able to destroy an asteroid before it hit us. Even if we had the technology to do so, the politics would cripple the attempt.

If you dont believe in end times, one world currency, New World Order, Illuminate, Anti-Christ or even the Bible,

You most ceratinly have to believe in asteroids. We all know the damage and kaos even a small asteroid could cause to an economy.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Capt Ron said:


> I think we all can agree that our moon and Earth have been hit by asteroids of various sizes.
> 
> I don't believe there is a chance in hell that we would be able to destroy an asteroid before it hit us. Even if we had the technology to do so, the politics would cripple the attempt.
> 
> ...


I believe the current strategy is some combination of space junk and pushing it off course a fraction of a degree so it misses us. I'm not a science-hack though.


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

suitntieguy said:


> First of all, let us clear up a few things if you all don't mind.
> Every market is just that&#8230;. A market. This includes all economic laws including supply and demand. This is what fuels the price changes. So why the current price on gold? Weak bond yields, low consumer confidence, and a previous fear of inflation spikes. Money that pours out of the stock market fist turns to the bond market. With the credit crisis we have, unreliable credit ratings and low interest rates (historically although still dropping) money is not going into bonds. Then it turns to the MMI (money market instruments) but again paying low yields. With all of those reasons commodities as a whole have gone up. Add a weak and weakening US dollar and you have large advances in gold prices. When the public sees stocks or bonds as a place to invest again it will come out of the gold market (demand will decrease) and the price will fall. It is nothing new to see new all time record prices because that is what every market does (remember a record high for the Dow a few months ago?)
> 
> Also every security's (although coins is not a registered security with the sec) price performance over a long period of time is predictable. For example we know that over a long period of time small cap value will perform just under 9% annually. If it is up for an extended period of time the performance must revert back to the mean. Meaning it will now have to underperform to revert to its mean. The same will hold true for gold prices, save inflation.
> ...


Your intelligent and balanced analysis is wasted upon the various Silas Marners and survivalist nutjobs populating this corner of the Interchange ...


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

eg1 said:


> Your intelligent and balanced analysis is wasted upon the various Silas Marners and survivalist nutjobs populating this corner of the Interchange ...


How many wars has Canada fought for liberty and survival?
Are you guys under Islamic rule yet?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Capt Ron said:


> Howard,
> 
> You can't eat gold sure, but the effect gold has on people especially typical people is enormous. People will give up their last piece of bread for gold. Gold is the universal bartering tender(money).
> 
> ...


But you can't sell gold,What about gold nuggets are they good for anything?


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> How many wars has Canada fought for liberty and survival?
> Are you guys under Islamic rule yet?


Are these rhetorical questions?

If not, what do you mean by Canada? If you mean anybody who has ever lived in what are the current national boundaries, I am guessing lots -- mostly between aboriginals of one tribe or other (Six Nations and Hurons come to mind). There would also be aspects of the Seven Years War, which the French Canadians presumably felt affected their liberty. Perhaps you mean like the War of 1812?

As for Islamic rule, a theocracy is more likely to break out in the good old US of A before it does up here.

Anything else you'd like to know?


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

On the roads it was a white line nightmare. Only those mobile enough to scavenge, brutal enough to pillage would survive. The gangs took over the highways, ready to wage war for a tank of juice. And in this maelstrom of decay, ordinary men were battered and smashed.

Except for one man armed with an AK-47, and a Honda full of silver.


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

VS said:


> *On the roads it was a white line nightmare. Only those mobile enough to scavenge, brutal enough to pillage would survive. The gangs took over the highways, ready to wage war for a tank of juice. And in this maelstrom of decay, ordinary men were battered and smashed.*
> 
> Except for one man armed with an AK-47, and a Honda full of silver.


Has to be _*Mad Max*_, no?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

> Also Ron, the poster that was refereeing to stock in gold&#8230; He might have been referring to a precious metal fund that fluctuates on the open board as a stock does but it invests in the actual metal contracts.


I was indeed. It is designed for people who don't have a place/don't want to deal with storing gold, if I am correct.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

brokencycle said:


> I was indeed. It is designed for people who don't have a place/don't want to deal with storing gold, if I am correct.


I like these coins. Canadian maple leafs 1.0 ozt, .5 ozt, .25 ozt. .10 ozt 
You dont even need to cut them up. They already come in smaller bartering sizes.
99.999 pure gold. troy ounce is a tad over 31 grams.

https://www.monex.com/monex/controller?pageid=prices


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*yeah baby*



Capt Ron said:


> Watch the what happens to the price of gold if a dem is elected President. It will sky rocket to $1200 a troy ounce


Getting there. $1144.80 closing today.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Getting there. $1144.80 closing today.


Thank you, Richard Nixon.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

HE WAS RIGHT !! And now we are all eating out of garbage cans and its like a scene from Mad Max !! Actually it wasn't a bad prediction, the stock market was above 13k when he wrote it and gold was much cheaper than now and a dem did get elected president but even in this depression economy its not all survivalism and asteroids. Retail sales actually ticked up last month if you can believe it but that may just have been AAAC members mopping up at gilt.com or something.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Kav said:


> My precious metal investments are in fine steel, average troy wieght of @ 4 lbs and blued. Worked for Dillinger and I am taking the same social precautions.


This is a curious coincidence. I a similar emergency/investment strategy. Even more curious, these investments have increased in value better than any stock bond or precious metal. Really!
However I think I will just hold my position until doomsday or some time thereafter.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Are you in the M855 Mutual Fund too? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Kav said:


> My precious metal investments are in fine steel, average troy wieght of @ 4 lbs and blued. Worked for Dillinger and I am taking the same social precautions.


Don't you know you need to diversify? Blued alone won't cut it. Consider some parkerized, stainless, Robar, and maybe even hard chrome investments as well. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"Are you in the M855 Mutual Fund too?"

Actually I chose to follow the wisdom of the G3 group and ended up in the 762 fund. Of course I do diversify with other German and Russian strategies.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"Consider some parkerized, stainless, Robar, and maybe even hard chrome investments as well."

Don't forget a little plastic for the bathroom decorations. Steam is rough on the finer artwork.
May I suggest vintage HK plastic? About a kilo should be right.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Country Irish said:


> "Are you in the M855 Mutual Fund too?"
> 
> Actually I chose to follow the wisdom of the G3 group and ended up in the 762 fund. Of course I do diversify with other German and Russian strategies.


Fantastic! Wise choices indeed.

I am also diversified in the American Wood and Steel fund and the Strategic Lithuanian 762 Fund, but I keep Plastic for 'barter' purposes! LOL!


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"I am also diversified in the American Wood and Steel fund and the Strategic Lithuanian 762 Fund, but I keep Plastic for 'barter' purposes! LOL!"

And finally (these gold bugs must be getting tired of this) don't forget a Swiss Miss for when you have to go long in your options.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How much are gold coins worth these days?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Country Irish said:


> And finally (these gold bugs must be getting tired of this) don't forget a Swiss Miss for when you have to go long in your options.


I think the gold bugs can afford a little good humor today :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Capt Ron said:


> Watch the what happens to the price of gold if a dem is elected President. It will sky rocket to $1200 a troy ounce


Nostradamus lives!!

I still will not sell you my chicken for it though!!


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

Howard said:


> How much are gold coins worth these days?


A bag of the chocolate-filled ones are about a buck.
Bullion value is ~$1141/oz at the moment. Older/rarer coins will have additional collector value.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Anybody know what is the tax on capital gains from precious metals? Is it more than for other assets?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Orsini said:


> Anybody know what is the tax on capital gains from precious metals? Is it more than for other assets?


Yes and Yes. It's 28% or your Ordinary Income Tax Rate; Collectibles Gain.



> *Collectibles gain or loss.* This is gain or loss from the sale or trade of a work of art, rug, antique, metal (such as gold, silver, and platinum bullion), gem, stamp, coin, or alcoholic beverage held more than 1 year.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*purely optional*

The beauty of physical ownership is that you can buy and sell anonymously and there is no real paper trail. I've sold and had to sign something that likely said I'd report it on taxes, but I could've signed it John Doe; it was to shield the commercial buyer.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> The beauty of physical ownership is that you can buy and sell anonymously and there is no real paper trail. I've sold and had to sign something that likely said I'd report it on taxes, but I could've signed it John Doe; it was to shield the commercial buyer.


If you're advocating tax evasion, just remember that banks are required to report to the feds all deposits over $10K. This can be a single deposit, a daily aggregate or sometimes an aggregate over longer periods if the bank suspects tax evasion, money laundering or other criminal activity.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a funny feeling that if I bought gold today the price would crater tomorrow. Who knows if these prices are "the new normal" or its a spike upwards to be followed by buyer abandonment at the first sign of a recovery. I feel like I should own some but I also feel like I am too late and will end up with a pig in a poke. Personally I expect the prices to descend to maybe $750 or so in a year. anyone want to speculate from here till Nov. 2010?

My bet - $850 one year from now.


Gentlemen place your bets....


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> A bag of the chocolate-filled ones are about a buck.
> Bullion value is ~$1141/oz at the moment. Older/rarer coins will have additional collector value.


I'll take the chocolate coins instead.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

Howard said:


> I'll take the chocolate coins instead.


do you celebrate hanuka - dont people give gold wrapped chocolate coins for that?


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

When gold took a hit last year and was around 800 I advised my family to buy gold but no one listened.



> I have a funny feeling that if I bought gold today the price would crater tomorrow. Who knows if these prices are "the new normal" or its a spike upwards to be followed by buyer abandonment at the first sign of a recovery. I feel like I should own some but I also feel like I am too late and will end up with a pig in a poke. Personally I expect the prices to descend to maybe $750 or so in a year. anyone want to speculate from here till Nov. 2010?
> 
> My bet - $850 one year from now.


It really depends on inflation and the value of the dollar. If there is another panic where the dollar rises like in 08 it's possible it could take a major hit but if there is higher inflation or about the same in a year my guess will be around 1100. Gold is a great hedge but not good for producing wealth. If you're buying gold to make a profit you're in for the wrong reason, buy it as a hedge against inflation. If the money supply shrinks gold prices will go down as it follows the money supply more than anything. In the 20's a ounce of gold could buy a nice suit, today it still can.

However if they use gold in the basket of currencies to trade oil and possibly replace the dollar as the reserve currency in 10 years or so, gold will be worth a lot more.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

young guy said:


> do you celebrate hanuka - dont people give gold wrapped chocolate coins for that?


Yes I celebrate Hannukah but we don't hand out gold coins anymore.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

Capt Ron said:


> Watch the what happens to the price of gold if a dem is elected President. It will sky rocket to $1200 a troy ounce


 It took a while, but gold is finally there.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Well there you have it...President Obama has certainly done his bit for the precious metals investors. Now, how about doing something for all of us fools that have purchased/are purchasing US Savings bonds (great gifts for the Grand kids!). How many years, these days, did you say it takes to reach maturity(!)?


----------

